# N11HE gone on vacation



## bodypilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to report that the SA300 flock just got one smaller as my old mount has been exported to a flight school in Mexico.
I've moved into a Great Lakes partnership - cockpit roomasideit's the same kind of flying for me.
Thanks for all the advice and support during my time as a Starduster curator!
RP
*Edited by: bodypilot *


----------

